# chaffhaye ... does anyone feed their goats this??



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has experience with chaffhaye?

It sounds like a really great feeding option -maximized nutrients and easy to store packaging, super digestible ...

I thought I would get some in addition to regular bales of alfalfa. Our goats don't seem to eat the grass hay at all and since that are all either young and growing or being milked or bred, they need the alfalfa ... correct?

Just wondering if anyone has experience feeding chaffhaye and how it compares price-wise to just small bales of alfalfa.

Thanks!


----------



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

here's a link ... http://www.hayinabag.com/chaffhaye_alfalfa.html

... seems like a good option.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I've been considering this too. I may get some to experiment. onder:


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I've used it. It's an excellent product and the goats all LOVED it! It is, however, expensive at $12.50 per 50# bag and each bag MUST be used within a week of opening (it molds in a little over a week in warm months) -- up to 2 weeks in the winter. All in all I would definitely recommend it.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Our goats have had mixed feelings about it and I find pellets just as good and no waste with pellets.

The white stuff you are seeing is the probios. It's not mold .... I think. We are pretty dry around here so not 100% sure but there is white stuff in a fresh opened bag and it 's the probios. Might want to research that a bit.

HTH,


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We feed grass hay in the pasture; give alfalfa and sunflower seeds for milking time; and mix minerals, seasalt, kelp, and baking soda together for free choice. That is the summary of our girls' diet. They seem to be doing very well on it. I've never heard of chaffhaye ... sounds interesting.


----------



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

from what i've read the "white spots" are probios like "lilbleats" says. i would think here in CO with our very arid conditions, it wouldn't mold very quickly ... but I only have 4 goats (and 2 are only 4 months old) so I don't expect to go through a bag all that quickly.

also, it sounded like a 50 lb bag was equivalent to 2-3 small bales of hay since it is so nutrient dense and also because of no waste ...

it sounds like a good option for easier storage but to feed both alfalfa hay and some chaffhaye too ... i'm still on the fence i guess. i'll call the distributor and see what they say about the shelf life here in CO after the bag is opened ...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I actually have a bag/bale coming with some new goats on transport from out West. Will let you know how I and my goats like it after I try.


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

I know two breeders that use this and their goats look awesome !!!! and there is no waste and they don't have to worry about hay prices or availability...with the weather the past couple years I have concidered doing this route myself with my herd and may start going into 2013...then I will have no worries about paying 7+ dollars a bale or if there will be any available for winter months. One breeder I am friends with has been doing this the past couple years and her goats have a great coat, great fleshing, and some were just appraised at a score of 92 ! So its working :leap:


----------



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

Goats may look awesome on it, but I'm not completely sold on it. sweet carbs, sugars and the likes have had detrimental affects on humans and animals and they add molasses to this stuff. And I am amazed they recommend feeding it to horses. Nice fast way to cause colic from the fermentation. We used to make haylage and silage and of course put it up in silos to ferment. One rule we always had to remember was keep the horses out of the feed bunk! 

I am curious as to why they did not post the protein or fiber content percentages in that link. 

I do understand utilizing a sack of something instead of hay due to space saving, convenience and bad backs! I feed alfalfa pellets when I have to feed anything. I've never really found out how much space it saves compared to baled alfalfa. In that link it states that it takes a third of the space as hay. Anyone know how much less space alfalfa pellets uses compared to baled hay?


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

I dont think its a matter of space ..its more a matter of consistantance and availability compared to the seasonal pattern we are seeing over the past couple years and the increase in hay prices...who the heck wants to pay 10+ dollars a bale and cut their herd due to climate changes/feed prices ?? I have seen this is its entirety over the past couple years and have been very happy with what I am seeing....I do suggest you get hay for the wethers or ponies...but horses and dairy goats have done very well on it on the east coast..but the fact that you are not buying hay for the whole herd ...only for the wethers and ponies....cuts your hay projection conciderably...that is why I am choosing to go this route...no waste, good condition, and nice quality feed.


----------

